# Tire Upgrade for my Dodge Durango



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a 2006 Dodge Durango that I finally put on AI's sand. The truck did ok, but I think for next year I want a better ride. On thing I noticed is alot of the trucks around the same size had larger tires. My stock tires are 245\70-17 and when i purchased the truck I thought the tires were too small. Now that they need to be replaced I'm looking to see if a larger tire will give me better results. I'm not looking for a monster tire, nor do I want' to change the stock rims. I'm looking for a taller tire. The older body style D's have much taller tires, and so do the newer Ram's any suggestions on Tire brands and Sizes? Thanks Guys..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was also planning on lifting the front end. The 2004-2008 are two inches shorter in the front compared to the back. I was told they have tosrions keys that only need to be ajusted.. Any thoughts..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

unless ur bottoming out in that truck? dont think so, pretty good size vehicle..


go wider, not taller. more coverage=yay




Jesse


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Attention Moderators*

Thanks Jesse!!!



ATTENTION MODS! PLEASE MOVE THIS TO THE CORRECT FORUM.... SORRY!


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

doing a torsion twist will lift your truck, but it will also ruin your ride quality. i did it on my explorer and i somewhat regret it... i feel every little bump in the road.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Really.. ? How much did you lift it? why didn't' you bring it back down..?



buxtondaydreamin said:


> doing a torsion twist will lift your truck, but it will also ruin your ride quality. i did it on my explorer and i somewhat regret it... i feel every little bump in the road.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

about an inch and a half. its not a huge deal but the torsion bars act as your front springs and when you crank them up you limit their ability to travel and absorb the bumps in the road. its not bad it just feels stiffer. i havent lowered them because taking the lift off the back is quite a chore.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yo, K, are you having trouble navigating the sand or something? Unless the tires/wheels are so woefully inadequate on the beach where you absolutely have to swap them, it's probably best to just learn to drive more carefully. The reason is that whenever you modify the ride height, tire size, and body height, you run into all sorts of other problems that cost a lot of money to rectify. You might check to see if a fatter tire will fit, like a 255 or 265, so that it gives you a bit more rubber. Also, doing a lift properly is quite expensive due to the expertise you're buying from a suspension expert. 

Try to air down right, drive carefully and be cautious on the sand and it should get you around just fine. Be sure to carry a good shovel


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have not had any problems. I would just like to have more height in the front. MY truck as a Airscoop under the front and I think it might be the reason sand gets under the hood. I'm thinking that if i level the truck out it might fixed that problem. AK, the 2nd Gen. Durango's are two inches lower in the front. So I'm not looking to make my family mover a Monster Truck.. I just want to level it..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

As for tires...BFG AT/KO's...Period.

Any lift with any truck is a trade off. If your Durango has torsion bars, you MIGHT be able to get away with leveling it. Be sure that you count turns as you crank them up, and make both sides equal. There will come a point when you have got all the lift you're gonna get, and cranking further only stiffens the ride. Also, you will probably run into alignment issues that can't be corrected fully if you crank 'em too high.

Take a morning and experiment with it, cranking them up and down, and see if you can find a happy medium between lift and ride. Use a yardstick at the center of the wheel well to make sure of what you're getting. If you do get "enough" lift, head for the alignment shop, and when they say they can't make it just right, don't be surprised...

Everything's a trade-off, remember...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*You can raise it a little with your torsion bars*

It will level out your ride somewhat. I didi my 2001 Dakota that way for now.

You can get a new lift if you want....It will ocst you. You can also try and fins a company that forges new tiorsion keys. They can raise you ride but keep the same torsion bar setting.

ANytime you mess wioth the Torsion system though you will experince abnormal tire wear also....Youll need to have your vehicle's camber realighned. 
Raising mine helped me keep my skid plate out of the sand a little.


----------

